# Se famo un Campari Spritz?



## Pincopallino (23 Ottobre 2021)

Cosa Vi ordino?
Qual‘è il Vostro ape preferito?
(non vale ape corina).


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2021)

Aperol spritz


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Negroni non sbagliato.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Ottobre 2021)

Lo spritz fatto però col select o col campari...non Aperol...troppo dolce...
O una buona e classica birra...meglio rossa...


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2021)

White Russian


----------



## Lostris (23 Ottobre 2021)

Prosecco o Spritz.


----------



## ologramma (23 Ottobre 2021)

niente aperitivi ho solo fame in quei precisi momenti della giornata  con o senza aperitivo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2021)

Succo di pomodoro


----------



## MariLea (23 Ottobre 2021)

Peccato che sono in ritardo 
comunque mi son già fatta un cocktail Martini da sola


----------



## 7up (23 Ottobre 2021)

Il migliore per me è  l' HUGO, anche se da orogini Venete/Friulale prediligo una buona grappa aromatizzata.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Succo di pomodoro


Wow, io pure, credo che sia i preferito in assoluto, secondo (ma a distanza) il crodino, quando mi va analcolico 

Se mi dò all'alcol, ne ho provati molti , ma gira che ti rigira un bel calice di rosso è la roba migliore 
In alternativa birretta (ma siccome metto sempre in crisi se la chiedo non di frigo, a tacere che mi guardano come una marziana   , rinuncio!).


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Wow, io pure, credo che sia i preferito in assoluto, secondo (ma a distanza) il crodino, quando mi va analcolico
> 
> Se mi dò all'alcol, ne ho provati molti , ma gira che ti rigira un bel calice di rosso è la roba migliore
> In alternativa birretta (ma siccome metto sempre in crisi se la chiedo non di frigo, a tacere che mi guardano come una marziana   , rinuncio!).


Anche un calice di rosso è buono, ma ne bevo poco e poi ho sete.


----------



## Vera (24 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Wow, io pure, credo che sia i preferito in assoluto, secondo (ma a distanza) il crodino, quando mi va analcolico
> 
> Se mi dò all'alcol, ne ho provati molti , ma gira che ti rigira un bel calice di rosso è la roba migliore
> In alternativa birretta (ma siccome metto sempre in crisi se la chiedo non di frigo, a tacere che mi guardano come una marziana   , rinuncio!).


La birra calda 
Io affiggerei la tua foto fuori da tutti i bar con scritto "io non posso entrare".


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> La birra calda
> Io affiggerei la tua foto fuori da tutti i bar con scritto "io non posso entrare".


Le poche volte che l'ho fatto, in prima battuta non capivano   , pensavano che avessi chiesto una marca particolare di birra o chissà che altro. Spesso e volentieri li ho messi in crisi (specialmente quelli della birra alla spina) sicché la birra calda la bevo per lo più a casa mia 

Però ho visto fare delle cose ORRIPILANTI anche a loro eh. Del tipo cubetti di ghiaccio nel succo di pomodoro....


----------



## Cattivik (24 Ottobre 2021)

Martini dry... 

... In alternativa Martini dry e vodka... agitato non mescolato.. 

Cattivik 007


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Ottobre 2021)

Oh, sono all’ospedale, ci resto fino a Giovedì penso, se passate di qua si beve, tanto a me l’alcol non è vietato.


----------



## Ulisse (25 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> ma siccome metto sempre in crisi se la chiedo non di frigo


bella calda e da bere rigorosamente nel bicchiere di plastica.
Ma quello bianco in stecca da 100.
Non quello grande cristal che in certi contesti ha un suo perchè.

Dante, non conoscendo ancora il frigo, non ha potuto provvedere ma diversamente sono sicuro che un posticino per gente del genere lo trovava.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Ottobre 2021)

Potete vuotarla direttamente nel pappagallo già che ci siete.


----------



## Vera (25 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> bella calda e da bere rigorosamente nel bicchiere di plastica.
> Ma quello bianco in stecca da 100.
> Non quello grande cristal che in certi contesti ha un suo perchè.
> 
> Dante, non conoscendo ancora il frigo, non ha potuto provvedere ma diversamente sono sicuro che un posticino per gente del genere lo trovava.


Ahi quanto a dir qual era è cosa dura
esta birra calda e aspra e forte
che nel pensier rinova la paura!
Tant’è calda che poco è più morte...


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2021)

Siete voi che non capite cosa è buono


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ahi quanto a dir qual era è cosa dura
> esta birra calda e aspra e forte
> che nel pensier rinova la paura!
> Tant’è calda che poco è più morte...


poetica


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Siete voi che non capite cosa è buono


guarda, ti manca solo di grattuggiare il parmigiano sugli spaghetti allo scoglio e vengo a frustarti


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda, ti manca solo di grattuggiare il parmigiano sugli spaghetti allo scoglio e vengo a frustarti


No, quello no, non lo faccio.  Non ricordo chi abbia detto che lo faceva, ma giuro che non sono io!!!!


----------



## Lostris (25 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## Ulisse (25 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, quello no, non lo faccio.  Non ricordo chi abbia detto che lo faceva, ma giuro che non sono io!!!!


tra bere la birra in quel modo e grattugiare il parmigiano sullo spaghetto allo scoglio, il passo è breve...brevissimo


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Siete voi che non capite cosa è buono


Ehm, no. E non bevo birra, guarda.
Certe cose sono opinabili.
Certe altre no.
Come quando sarebbe da lasciare quel tipo che-te lo-hanno-detto-tutti-ma-proprio-tutti che é il caso che lasci perdere e tu insisti.
Omologati che ci guadagni soltanto.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ehm, no. E non bevo birra, guarda.
> Certe cose sono opinabili.
> Certe altre no.
> Come quando sarebbe da lasciare quel tipo che-te lo-hanno-detto-tutti-ma-proprio-tutti che é il caso che lasci perdere e tu insisti.
> Omologati che ci guadagni soltanto.


Io adoro la birra (ne consumo poca, ma per questioni "salutiste"  ), e mi piace a temperatura ambiente. Ma fatico proprio a mandar giù cose fredde, e anzi: più caldo fa fuori, più sento l'esigenza di buttar giù roba calda   . Ti dirò che da quando è così (non sono sempre stata così, sarà che ad un certo punto mi è subentrata la vecchiaia ) io, il caldo (in passato mal sopportato) lo sopporto benissimo 

Questo non leva che magari a breve un esamino del sangue lo farò (è un botto che non lo faccio), giusto per fugare il sospetto di essere magari un pò anemica (in effetti, la scorsa estate, i miei amici, tra cui una piuttosto freddolosa, si sono domandati se fosse normale che con 30 gradi rabbrividissi - pelle d'oca proprio - dopo un bagno in mare o in piscina, e dovessi uscire dopo appena due minuti ).

Acciacchi dell'età, in compenso pedalo sotto il sole, anche quando nessuno osa, che è una meraviglia! 

Il tipo, materialmente, non lo devo lasciare, mai frequentato (purtroppo!) a quel livello. Mentalmente in buona parte l'ho lasciato, nel senso che dopo un botto di tempo di seghe mentali sono andata avanti  Chi non mi vuole, non mi merita, per carità . Solo che, rispetto ad altri, lui non è una "meteora" e che ti devo dì: non si smuoverà mai nulla, ma diversamente che con altri (passato il momento, passato quel tipo di interesse, ma nel senso che proprio quel tipo di interesse va scemando in me) ammetto che basterebbe un suo cenno che (più che) un bel pensiero lo farei 
Così non è, e pace , sono - non troppo ma abbastanza - "omologata" per capire come gira il mondo e che in ogni caso, per il tipo di storia, sarebbe un semplice "transito", molto temporaneo e del tutto precario, nella mia vita. Peccato, e però si va avanti


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Comunque giusto per aggiornarVi…ho scritto alla compagna saltuaria di corsa che ha circa la metà della mia età…ci vediamo domani per un ape…ritivo.
Ore 18. 
Devo farmi la barba.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Comunque giusto per aggiornarVi…ho scritto alla compagna saltuaria di corsa che ha circa la metà della mia età…ci vediamo domani per un ape…ritivo.
> Ore 18.
> Devo farmi la barba.


fatti il bidet, meglio...


----------



## MariLea (3 Novembre 2021)

allargherei a doccia/shampoo
che la metà è sempre pochino...


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> allargherei a doccia/shampoo
> che la metà è sempre pochino...


non si corre insieme domani, si beve e basta.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> non si corre insieme domani, si beve e basta.


Lavati uguale.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lavati uguale.


Obbedisco.
suggeriscimi un po’ di argomenti che un 50 enne potrebbe affrontare con una 27enne (mi pare).


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Obbedisco.
> suggeriscimi un po’ di argomenti che un 50 enne potrebbe affrontare con una 27enne (mi pare).


Non parlare dei Maneskin, che fa tanto boomer. Non fare il papà. 
Non fare il coetaneo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Obbedisco.
> suggeriscimi un po’ di argomenti che un 50 enne potrebbe affrontare con una 27enne (mi pare).


Non sono nel mio range.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Novembre 2021)

Spritz rigorosamente col campari (tra l'altro ha un colore favoloso), martini cocktail e (in estate) il mojito.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2021)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Spritz rigorosamente col campari (tra l'altro ha un colore favoloso), martini cocktail e (in estate) il mojito.


Pure io.
L’Aperol è roba da femmine.


----------



## Ulisse (6 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> suggeriscimi un po’ di argomenti che un 50 enne potrebbe affrontare con una 27enne (mi pare).


alla fine che argomenti hai toccato?
o ti ha dato buca?


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Obbedisco.
> suggeriscimi un po’ di argomenti che un 50 enne potrebbe affrontare con una 27enne (mi pare).


chiedile del derby di domani e che ne pensa di Mourinho


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> alla fine che argomenti hai toccato?
> o ti ha dato buca?


La buca me la da mercoledì pomeriggio.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> La buca me la da mercoledì pomeriggio.


I giovani sono inaffidabili...


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> La buca me la da mercoledì pomeriggio.


Per buca intendi con una fine metafora la patata oppure ti ha dato due di picche?


----------



## Ulisse (8 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Per buca intendi con una fine metafora la patata oppure ti ha dato due di picche?


in effetti si presta anche a questa interpretazione


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Per buca intendi con una fine metafora la patata oppure ti ha dato due di picche?


Nessun due di picche.
Mercoledi 10 ore 1430 mi attende a casa sua. 
Spero gratis, perché non mi spiego ancora come una ventisettenne single possa vivere da sola in Foro Bonaparte.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Nessun due di picche.
> Mercoledi 10 ore 1430 mi attende a casa sua.
> Spero gratis, perché non mi spiego ancora come una ventisettenne single possa vivere da sola in Foro Bonaparte.


per caso ti ha detto di essere puntuale perchè dopo ha un altro cliente ?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> per caso ti ha detto di essere puntuale perchè dopo ha un altro cliente ?


Non ne abbiamo parlato, ma abbiamo previsto di tirare l’ora di cena.
Speriamo regga la pompa.


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Nessun due di picche.
> *Mercoledi 10 ore 1430* mi attende a casa sua.
> Spero gratis, perché non mi spiego ancora come una ventisettenne single possa vivere da sola in Foro Bonaparte.


Pare l'appuntamento dal dentista, comunque di un professionista.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Novembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Pare l'appuntamento dal dentista, comunque di un professionista.


Più che altro io con le mie amanti mi organizzo sempre nei dettagli senza lasciare nulla al caso.
Chiamiamola deformazione professionale occupandomi di riorganizzazioni aziendali.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Speriamo regga la pompa.


ed il portafogli
Eventualmente


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ed il portafogli
> Eventualmente


Perfido.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ed il portafogli
> Eventualmente


Vi dirò giovedì mattina nel caso.
Al momento non ha ancora fatto riferimento a prestazioni a pagamento.
Mi porterò 20 euro.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mi porterò 20 euro.


se pensi di pagare a minuti contando sull' eiaculazione precoce ti avviso che non funziona così.
Quelle, sono come il parcheggio: un tot ad ora o frazione


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se pensi di pagare a minuti contando sull' eiaculazione precoce ti avviso che non funziona così.
> Quelle, sono come il parcheggio: un tot ad ora o frazione


Non saprei perché non ho ancora avuto il coraggio di andare a pagamento.
Ora, noi stiamo dando per scontato sia una meretrice sulla base di un mio dubbio, quella del resto è una delle zone più costose in cui abitare a Milano, non a caso è il quartiere più ricco di notai. Poi magari è veramente ricca di famiglia, chi lo sa. 
Per ora l’ho solo baciata, il resto non era possibile farlo dove eravamo.
Poi eventuali incontri, sai bene anche tu che vanno organizzati avendo noi un lavoro ed una famiglia.
Io mi metto l’appuntamento in outlook, segnandomi come occupato. 
almeno non fissano riunioni a ridosso.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non saprei perché non ho ancora avuto il coraggio di andare a pagamento.
> Ora, noi stiamo dando per scontato sia una meretrice sulla base di un mio dubbio, quella del resto è una delle zone più costose in cui abitare a Milano, non a caso è il quartiere più ricco di notai. Poi magari è veramente ricca di famiglia, chi lo sa.


ricca, disponibile, non mercenaria..
se pure bella e libera inizierei a preoccuparmi 

Specialmente se libera...



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io mi metto l’appuntamento in outlook, segnandomi come occupato.
> almeno non fissano riunioni a ridosso.


faccio lo stesso anche io 
anzi, meglio dire facevo


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ricca, disponibile, non mercenaria..
> se pure bella e libera inizierei a preoccuparmi
> Specialmente se libera...
> faccio lo stesso anche io
> anzi, meglio dire facevo


Ueh magari ha solo voglia di farsi due salti con un daddy…


----------



## Ulisse (8 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ueh magari ha solo voglia di farsi due salti con un daddy…


si,
credo sia proprio così.


----------



## MariLea (8 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mi porterò 20 euro.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Novembre 2021)

mari del mi corazon, magari mi porto pure i ticket.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Vi dirò giovedì mattina nel caso.
> Al momento non ha ancora fatto riferimento a prestazioni a pagamento.
> Mi porterò 20 euro.


X20.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ueh magari ha solo voglia di farsi due salti con un daddy…


Per caso si chiama Titti? 
Le  daremo del Mascetti, giovedì


----------



## MariLea (8 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> mari del mi corazon, magari mi porto pure i ticket.


naaaa! 
è la piccola che deve pagare il professore,
non si possono dispensare lezioni a gratis


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Novembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> naaaa!
> è la piccola che deve pagare il professore,
> non si possono dispensare lezioni a gratis


seeee….va che i giovani di oggi iniziano prima neh….


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Novembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> naaaa!
> è la piccola che deve pagare il professore,
> non si possono dispensare lezioni a gratis


questa mi mancava....
Allora il prossimo lo cerco di 20 anni più giovane...
Ma secondo me non mi paga ...mi porta al ricovero


----------



## MariLea (8 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> seeee….va che i giovani di oggi iniziano prima neh….





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> questa mi mancava....
> Allora il prossimo lo cerco di 20 anni più giovane...
> Ma secondo me non mi paga ...mi porta al ricovero


Vabbè se ti chiede soldi gli giri la frittata...


----------



## Ulisse (8 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> mari del mi corazon, magari mi porto pure i ticket.


se accetta i ticket fammi sapere.
ne ho un paio di blocchetti in scadenza.
Li metto nelle sue mutande come si fa con le banconote nei locali di striptease.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se accetta i ticket fammi sapere.
> ne ho un paio di blocchetti in scadenza.
> Li metto nelle sue mutande come si fa con le banconote nei locali di striptease.


Si pensavo anch’io di fare una cosa del genere, mi faccio fare un balletto seminuda e tacccc, via di tck….


----------



## Ulisse (12 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Vi dirò giovedì mattina nel caso.
> Al momento non ha ancora fatto riferimento a prestazioni a pagamento.
> Mi porterò 20 euro.


Pinco questi ticket li ha presi allora?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Pinco questi ticket li ha presi allora?


Sono io a credito….


----------



## Ulisse (12 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sono io a credito….


Non aveva il resto?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non aveva il resto?


Il resto settimana prossima.


----------

